# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  DFDS Seaways

## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Enjoy the images from the official postcards of the present fleet of DFDS LISCO splendid ro-pax ships.

I believe that in a near future some of these ships will sail in Greek waters...for sure!!!  :Very Happy: 

Brgds

Ship's Agent

----------


## Ship's Agent

Lisco Optima 2.JPG

Lisco Gloria.JPG

Lisco Patria.JPG

Vilnius.JPG

Kaunas.JPG 

Comments are welcome, if somebody already knows any gossip that one of these ships will sail very soon in Greek waters...

Brgds

Ship's Agent

----------


## Appia_1978

Το 1971, η μεγάλη ιστορική Δανέζικη εταιρεία DFDS, αποφάσισε να επεκταθεί και στη Μεσόγειο. 

Αρχικά, ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια στη Δυτική Μεσόγειο, με αφετηρία τη Γένοβα και προορισμό την Ισπανία και Τυνησία.

Από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας (1979), επεκτάθηκε και στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, πρώτα στο Μπάρι και μετά και στην Αγκώνα, με δρομολόγια για Πάτρα, Ηράκλειο και Αλεξάνδρεια!

Τελικά, τα δρομολόγια δεν της εισέφεραν αυτά που νόμιζε και το 1982, εγκατέλειψε ξανά τη Μεσόγειο ...

Τα πλοία που χρησιμοποιούσε σε αυτές τις γραμμές, ήταν το Dana Sirena (1970) και το Dana Corona (1969).

Παρακάτω, η μπροσούρα της του 1980:

DFDS001.jpg

DFDS002.jpg

DFDS003.jpg

Και το καλύτερο για το τέλος, θαυμάστε ένα δισέλιδο της μπροσούρας!!!  :Very Happy: 

DFDS004.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία
Σαν κρουαζιέρα μοιάζει.
Αλλά τι κίνηση να είχε από Πάτρα-Ηράκλειο ή Ηράκλειο-Αλεξάνδρεια;
δε μου φαίνεται παράλογο που μία τέτοια γραμμή σταμάτησε> Μόνο με φορτηγά πλοία θα μπορούσε να χε κίνηση πια...

----------


## Νικόλας

όντος πολύ περίεργο δρομολόγιο δεν απορώ που δεν πέτυχε
επίσης να πω ότι τούτη η εταιρία είναι από τις πρώτες(αν όχι η πρώτη) που είχε το ΣΙΡΕΝ και το ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ και επίσης η επιμηκυνση του ΠΟΛΑΡΙΣ έγινε από την DFDS

----------


## marioskef

Το Πατρα Ηράκλειο, ανεπιτυχώς, το προσπάθησαν κι αλλες εταιρείες... Blue Star και Μινωικές. Ολες τους αν δεις το συνδυαζουν με Ιταλια και ουσιαστικα εκει στοχευουν, δηλαδη στη κινηση που υπήρχε από Ιταλία για Κρήτη...

----------


## Appia_1978

Μην ξεχνάμε όμως, ότι η γραμμή Αγκώνα/Βενετία - Πάτρα/Πειραιάς - Αίγυπτος/Μέση Ανατολή, υφίστατο για τουλάχιστον 100 χρόνια (περίπου 1880 έως 1980).
Απλώς πιστεύω, ότι με τη ραγδαία άνοδο των αεροπορικών ταξιδιών, χάσανε σχεδόν όλους τους επιβάτες και απομείνανε, όπως πολύ σωστά λέτε, μόνο τα φορτηγά. 
Οι τελευταίες εταιρείες που εκτελούσαν τη γραμμή, όπως η Adriatica ή η DFDS, αποσκοπούσαν στους επιβάτες, όχι στο cargo. 

Κρίμα πάντως, θα ήταν καταπληκτική γραμμή για ολιγοήμερες διακοπές!!!

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω πάντως, είναι γιατί απότυχε κάθε απόπειρα σύνδεσης της Κρήτης με την Ιταλία; Δεν πιστεύω, να είναι πιο βολικά να κατεβαίνεις στην Πάτρα, να οδηγάς στην Αθήνα και μετά να έχεις ξανά το στρες της επιβίβασης για την Κρήτη!  :Confused:

----------


## nippon

Μαρκο, αυτη την γραμμη την εκανε και η ADRIATICA  με το ESPRESSO EGITTO, νυν RIVIERA DEL CONERO, και ηταν η τελευταια μεχρι τις αρχες της δεκαετιας του '90. 

Και το αλλο, καποιοι προτειναν μια νεα γραμμη ΧΑΝΙΑ - ΠΑΤΡΑ - ΜΠΑΡΙ αλλα εδω, οπως ολοι ξερουμε, κανενας δεν εδωσε σημασια, ενω αυτη η νεα συνδεση ειχε μεγαλες προοπτικες...

----------


## Appia_1978

Βεβαίως Γιάννη, μην το ξεχνάμε το όμορφο σκαρί  :Very Happy: 

Κρήτη - Μπάρι θα είχε ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## Leo

Δυο αδελφά πλοία της εταιρείας που εξυπηρετούν την γραμμή Newcastle (UK)- Ijmuiden(NL) είναι τα παρακάτω (φωτογραφίες: found) τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ. Εδώ στο Ijmuiden (Amsterdam) στις 4 και 5 Μαρτίου 2010 αντίστοιχα.

King of Scandinavia 
DSC00193king.JPG

Princess of Scandinavia
DSC00209princess.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Όντως είναι αδερφά, αν και οι πλώρες δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδιες  :Wink:

----------


## esperos

> Όντως είναι αδερφά, αν και οι πλώρες δεν είναι ακριβώς ίδιες


Ούτε  και  οι  γέφυρες!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Πως ένας όμορφος καθρέφτης αλλάζει τόσο το άποψη ενός πλοίου! Το ένα μπαούλο το άλλο εντυπωσιακό. Για σκεφτείτε κάτι ανάλογο στον Βενιζέλα..

----------


## Leo

Και δίκιο έχετε όλοι.
Να τα πω ξάδελφακια λοιπόν και να σας τα παρουσίασω έτσι ώστε οι διαφορές τους να είναι εμφανείς. Ωωτογραφίες: found

Ο καραβολατρικός (μπαλκονάτος) βασιλιάς
DSC00191king.JPG


και η  (Βενιζελωτή  :Wink: ) πριγκίπισσα
DSC00209princess.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προφανως  ειναι τα πρωην peter pan  και nils holgerson της ΤΤ line.To δευτερο το ειχε παρει η brittany ferries, ηταν το val de loire και το μετασκευασε γιαυτο καο θολωσε τα νερα.Αλλα δυο ουσιαστικα αδερφακια ειναι τα κατα 2 χρονια νεωτερα olau hollandia\brittania της olau lines

----------


## Appia_1978

Σωστά! Βρίσκονται και τα δύο τώρα πια κοντά μας, στην Ιταλία. Ταξιδεύουνε για λογαριασμό της SNAV  :Very Happy: 




> Προφανως ειναι τα πρωην peter pan και nils holgerson της ΤΤ line.To δευτερο το ειχε παρει η brittany ferries, ηταν το val de loire και το μετασκευασε γιαυτο καο θολωσε τα νερα.Αλλα δυο ουσιαστικα αδερφακια ειναι τα κατα 2 χρονια νεωτερα olau hollandia\brittania της olau lines

----------


## DimitrisT

> Σωστά! Βρίσκονται και τα δύο τώρα πια κοντά μας, στην Ιταλία. Ταξιδεύουνε για λογαριασμό της SNAV


Φίλε Appia_1978 με την SNAV ταξιδεύουν τα "αδέρφια" τους snav Lazio & SNAV Sardegna .
Φιλικά
Δημήτρης.
*
*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραια βαπορια και τα τεσσερα λιγο κουτια αλλα εχουν το κατι τους.Για ελλαδα δεν τα βλεπω καθως απο χωρητηκοτητα σε φορτηγα δεν ειναι και σουπερ.Απο κρεβατια παντως εχουν μπολικα

----------


## Appia_1978

Μα βεβαίως, δε διαφωνούμε. Απαντούσα στο φίλο ΒΕΝ που ανέφερε τα δύο αδελφά της OLAU  :Wink: 




> Φίλε Appia_1978 με την SNAV ταξιδεύουν τα "αδέρφια" τους snav Lazio & SNAV Sardegna .
> Φιλικά
> Δημήτρης.

----------


## arsenism

ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ 1974 
ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!
Ιστορική διαφήμιση. 
Για να πω την αλήθεια, εάν υπήρχε ακόμα αυτό το δρομολόγιο (Γένοβα-Πάτρα), θα το δοκίμαζα ευχαρίστως.  :Very Happy: 




> ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ 1974 
> ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ.

----------


## esperos

¶ντε  αφού  τιμάτε  την  εταιρεία  αυτή,  να  προσθέσω  και  εγώ  κάτι  σχετικό.


DANA CORONA.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ωραία φωτογραφία Έσπερε!  :Very Happy: 
Παράξενο καράβι, κάπως πολύ ασύμμετρο ...  :Wink:

----------


## despo

PHOTO 0020despo.jpgΜια γεύση απο την πισίνα στα Dana Sirena/Dana Corona. Απο καρτ ποσταλ της DFDS.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 007b despo DANA SIRENA.jpgΜεσω της καρτ ποσταλ της εταιρείας, ας θημηθούμε το Dana Sirena που έκανε στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '70 τη γραμμή Αγκώνα - Αλεξάνδρεια μέσω Ηρακλείου αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ σωστά. Πιστεύω, προτού αλλάξουν στην Αγκώνα αναχωρούσανε από τη Γένοβα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Τα πλοια *Dana Corona* και *Dana Serena* σε Ιταλικο βιντεο του 1973 απο την  														 														Cinecitt&#224; Luce  														(http://www.euscreen.eu/play.jsp?id=E...0F39AD66285D42).  Τα πλοια εκαναν αρχικα το δρομολογιο Μπαρι-Πατρων.

Δ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μετά την εξαγορά της τουρκικής UN RO-RO, η δανική εταιρεία μετονομάζει 11 από τα 12 πλοία τα περισσότερα από αυτά με αρχαιοελληνικά,ελληνιστικά κ βυζαντινά ονόματα:
TROY,CAPPADOCIA,OLYMPOS,ASSOS,ARTEMIS,ASPENDOS,DAR  DANELLES,ZEUGMA,SUMELA,MYRA,PERGAMON. :Welcoming:  :Adoration:  :Applause:  :Pride:

----------

